# help with centipede set ups



## .snap. (Jun 2, 2008)

does anyone no what setups id need for the following centipedes

Alipes sp.
Feather Leg Centipede (M-L)	

Archispirostreptus gigas
African Giant Millipedes 

Scolopendra sp.
Blue Footed Centipede (M-L)

Scolopendra sp.
Tanzanian Giant Centipede (M-L)	

Scolopendra sp.
Tanzanian Green Centipede (M-L)

Scolopendra sp.
Tanzanian Tiger Centipede (M-L)	

Scolpendra sp. "Eqypt"
Sinai Centipedes (M-L)


basically just need to no what size tanks and what size heat mat and food

if anyone can help then thanks very much


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

one thing il suggest when keeping centipedes is make sure the sides of the tank are higher than the centipede is long, they eat crickets of an appropriate size and I always gave mine a fairly big enclosure cos they are pretty active.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

got experience with the more hostile inverts?
Seriously wouldnt consider one if your new to inverts.
They speed, size, aggression, and potency make centipedes pretty crazy to keep.
they are very rewarding, but you make a msitake, your going to be in incredible pain, or its going to be dead.
Iv kept a few in the last few years, going to get some more, but not until i have moved.

Also, the Alipes sp. is a good one to begin with in terms of potency. i beleive theyr more docile than the asian pedes.
Scolopendra sp are regarded as the giants, and Scolopendra supspinipes is known as being the most fierce.
Most frequently available is the S subspinipes, so be warned and take serious notes of the implication of an escaped pede.
If you have them in a glass tank, they can scale the silicone between the faces. they are incredibly able

oh another thing, A gigas is a millipede aka train millipede. theyr easy to care for, and very docile. totally unlike pedes in behaviour really.


----------



## .snap. (Jun 2, 2008)

thanks : victory:


----------



## .snap. (Jun 2, 2008)

ill be fine yeh, yes its my first and i may be a naturale blond :lol2: but im not stupid i wont do anything to in danger it


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

.snap. said:


> ill be fine yeh, yes its my first and i may be a naturale blond :lol2: but im not stupid i wont do anything to in danger it


seriosuly, a pede bite is the single most painful experience most of the bite victims seem to say. im concerned for you more than the pede.
victims will feel obliged to put the bite area in near boiling water to soothe the pain.
And they will escape if they can, you need to ensure to ahving a tight and secure enclosure that can cater for all the pedes needs without having to disturb it. The speed of these is incredible, they will be able to escape before you can do anything about it...even if you waiting for them to try it. lol
Well it depends on species again, but you cant be treating them like a T, too different. pedes dedmand much more caution than a spider.

im not having a dig, but they are definately one of the only animals that truely scare me...even tho iv owned them...i spose that why really, i see the ability, its the sheer speed :lol2:
If you insist tho, i can help with them


----------



## .snap. (Jun 2, 2008)

i really want to get them, i wont be getting them till end of june so ill have plenty off time to read up every little thing about them and send you a pic of the set up so you no its all done properly


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

this is a brilliant site- Scolopendra - giant centipedes - news -Im new to centipedes aswell, and theyre FAST! mines still only tiny, but i dont intend on taking any chances with it, especially when it gets bigger. Cam seems to know a lot about pedes, and im sure any advice he can give you is good advice.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

inkyjoe said:


> this is a brilliant site- Scolopendra - giant centipedes - news -Im new to centipedes aswell, and theyre FAST! mines still only tiny, but i dont intend on taking any chances with it, especially when it gets bigger. Cam seems to know a lot about pedes, and im sure any advice he can give you is good advice.


That sites VERY good, i dont often use it it has to be said.. the owner is incredibly informative and as you can imagine has such a nice collection its silly!

I just cant put across the speed of them. 
basically, 42 legs, 21 tergites, 2 legs per tergite, thats the weight distribution, having 2 legs per part of the body means that they can reach fuoll speed pretty instantly, and they are jsut as uick at adults!
Ofcourse you have to take into account the individual, but quick, lol

il upload some pics at somepoint when my nets working


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Seriously, seriously think about this. 

They are seriously fast (not just quick, they teleport!), aggressive and if one does get you it'll put a seriously bad spin on your week.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Mark75 said:


> (not just quick, they teleport!)


I always wondered how mine did that, I never knew it was teleporting all I knew is he was here one second and over there the next.:lol2:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Im experienced with fast and aggressive T's, however i have to say id be buggered with pedes. Get some experience in something else first.


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

SiUK said:


> I always wondered how mine did that, I never knew it was teleporting all I knew is he was here one second and over there the next.:lol2:


Scary as hell. Mine hadn't moved for 12hrs and was curled up in a ball. I thought it was dead, tapped the tank a few times and nothing. So with my mate there I opened the lid, got a pencil and prodded it gently to see if it was alive. I didn't even blink and it was on my shoulder. I swear to god that I've never needed a clean pair of underwear so quick in my life!

My mate nearly died, through fear and hysterics afterwards but luckily we got her back in the tank and no harm was done to the pede or to me.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I would suggest getting some experience first. Aggressive inverts are quite shocking - I have had years of experience (well..5 or so) in studying inverts and it still shocks me to see an invert try to stick up to something as large as myself! It'd be like me trying to intimidate a building...and winning. 

Not as a dig, but your other posts belie inexperience; my own philosophy is that if you are asking for basic help on a _forum_, then you don't have enough experience. Something like a centipede requires a good knowledge and safe working practice.

I am familiar with handling all sorts of inverts and I have yet to try a pede, but they are one I would not tackle lightly.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

GRB said:


> I would suggest getting some experience first. Aggressive inverts are quite shocking - I have had years of experience (well..5 or so) in studying inverts and it still shocks me to see an invert try to stick up to something as large as myself! It'd be like me trying to intimidate a building...and winning.
> 
> Not as a dig, but your other posts belie inexperience; my own philosophy is that if you are asking for basic help on a _forum_, then you don't have enough experience. Something like a centipede requires a good knowledge and safe working practice.
> 
> I am familiar with handling all sorts of inverts and I have yet to try a pede, but they are one I would not tackle lightly.


totally agree
iv handled AF Macrothele sp., M balfouri, OBT, Scorps and loads others.
F:censor: holding a pede though i did have a defanged java pede that i held. its a messed up sensation


----------



## .snap. (Jun 2, 2008)

i no about them being really quick and very aggressive but for some rason i still dont find them scary, i must have something wrong with my brain :lol2:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Well, I got the oppertunity to handle a solifuge this morning*.

It hadnt heated up properly, and it gently crawled over my hand. TBH, I havent had it long, but I am beginning to think the rumours are a little exaggerated; they seem aggressive, but no more so than many other invertebrates. It's all respect from me however! 

Still dont think I would handle a pede - i've heard that they are super strong. The muscle they have is immense, and invert muscle is size for size far stronger than ours, so they must be epically strong.

*I know, I know, pretty silly, but I couldnt resist. I am pretty confident in my abilities, and hell, its unlikely to happen again. Please don't flame me for this! *


----------



## .snap. (Jun 2, 2008)

exactly its not like im that dumb to pick it up and kiss it :lol2: id be 100% focused on not letting him have the chance to escape


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

.snap. said:


> exactly its not like im that dumb to pick it up and kiss it :lol2: id be 100% focused on not letting him have the chance to escape


Its easy to say that, but in practice its harder;

All it takes is a slight crack in the lid come feeding time/ replacing water/ whatever and it could be gone. 

These things can move fast: Some of these species could outrun you. Imagine a 12" centipede running nearly 12- 15 mph - it could cover your living room or whatever in a matter of seconds. Imagine that moving up your arm at that speed, or climbing out of a 12" high tank - it wont give you much time, and if you trapped its tail or something, it would be round and biting you before you could react. 

If you _must_ have a pede, then I and others will try to help you out, but seriously consider not owning one just yet. They are not beginners, and there is no bravado in owning something like that (or a solifuge, poisonous animal whatever) before you are ready for it.


----------



## .snap. (Jun 2, 2008)

1.the pede im getting is only 1 instead of that big list
2. everyone knows that you should get a tank higher than ur pede i.e 12 inch pede= 15 to 18 inch hight tank
3. im only getting a small pede its about 8-12cm adult size

and ive been talking to a very very expierienced pede owner hew is very helpful

4> what does bravado mean :blush:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

.snap. said:


> 1.the pede im getting is only 1 instead of that big list
> 2. everyone knows that you should get a tank higher than ur pede i.e 12 inch pede= 15 to 18 inch hight tank
> 3. im only getting a small pede its about 8-12cm adult size
> 
> ...


Yeah, i didnt think you were going to buy them all...especially as one is a millipede species... hehe. IMO a 15" tank is a little on the conservative side if you have a 12" pede. 

I have a 2" solifuge in a 12-14" tank (5" substrate) as _they_ can climb glass/plastic and I wanted time to react if anything occurred. If I had a 12" pede, i'd probably go higher, but thats just IMO. If I buy a pede, I think i'll be speaking to C_strike as he knows what he's on about. 

Bravado..i guess the easiest way to illustrate it is to think of those skin heads who buy pitbull terriers to show off. Its not that they are interested in dogs, but more so to show off how hard they are. 

I'm not suggesting you are trying to do that, but it does happen. I'm also not suggesting that everyone who owns a pitbull is trying to be hard! 

8-12cm is still pretty big, it'll be fast and strong...and venomous. If you have help from someone experienced, then I hope it works out for you and the pede - good luck! : victory:


----------



## .snap. (Jun 2, 2008)

i dont have any need to show off, and c-strike is the one hews been helping me and hes asked me to to not get a big pede and i have listened, i no i think im just a stupid 16yr old and want to show off but thats not the point, i want a pede as i want to start a small invert collection


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

.snap. said:


> i dont have any need to show off, and c-strike is the one hews been helping me and hes asked me to to not get a big pede and i have listened, i no i think im just a stupid 16yr old and want to show off but thats not the point, i want a pede as i want to start a small invert collection


Fair enough, I didnt say that...it is a concern however when you get someone who is new to the hobby insisting on purchasing something that should be on the DWA. I guess everyone has to start somewhere.

The bravado point was simply because ive seen it done before, I did say I hadnt presumed that was the reason you wanted one.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

the should be on DWA point is a cloudy one, I dont think they should personally not at the moment anyway, its all too easy to throw things on DWA theirs scorpions on at the moment which shouldnt be.


----------



## .snap. (Jun 2, 2008)

ok so if i took your advice on not getting a pede what other invert can i get. i want something thats cool to watch when eating or looks funky


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeh, as GRB was saying, you cant get experience of these things by reading about them, it really would be like saying, iv read a book on the subject, i can fly a plane now
if your only buying the one, i do seriouslly think smaller would be better for you, although a smaller one is quicker for their size, their easy to house and when a mistake does happen, its not so serious as a bigger one.
Most of the bite reports i have read have been of pedelings, very rarely i read about adults which with obvious reasons would be even worse!
being prepared with no experience is the same as not being prepared.
i would say ideally, you should have raised some P murinus from slings to adults and only then can you be ready-ish for a pede, lol theyr a league above. I mean, i have to say when i started i was quite naiive about it, but i was older and they were MY trophies, not for anyone else. I made sure no1 went near the pede enclosures, no touching too! many times iv been insanely lucky with escapees, once was a Cherryleg S subspinipes 'de haani' @ 9inch i had aquired through the post. I had only gone to get a bigger enclosure for it, but when i came bacjk to my room, there it was sat on my rucsac on the floor! You have to be prepared. I picked up the bag and pede and put it in the bath tub, pedes find it very hard to walk on the tub. They simply try to move too quic and 'wheelspin' lol
If and when moving or opening a pede when you have to our best bet is to place tub in the plugged, but empty bathtub so there isnt an escape. Oh bare in mind they will also climb up the tongs you are holding with lightning speed!
Psycho billy escaped at one pouint, he pushed the clip off the top of the exotank. i found him walking down the side of my reptile vivarium underneath! that was worrying, how do you grab it? its on a thin bit of wood. 
Even when expecting something to happen, if they intend for it to happen they will win everytime.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Why not a scorp? theyr much more easy to deal with. Some can have a real bad disposition too. Inverts are bloody scary thigns really
Scorps arent going to be as quic as a quic Tarantula but theyr greaat fun to deal with. Or simply get a quicker tarantula?
Nowt wrong with owning a pede, but its just something to enjoy later on if you got the balls.




SiUK said:


> the should be on DWA point is a cloudy one, I dont think they should personally not at the moment anyway, its all too easy to throw things on DWA theirs scorpions on at the moment which shouldnt be.


Totally agree, many on DWA shouldnt be. But im going by what is on DWA, it definately shocks me these arent purely becuase of the likelyhood of an escape and injury. Your more likely to be bit by this than most of the scorps on dwa. A bite still will result in alot of pain and probably hopsital time, atleast just to keep an eye on you. Not as serious implications to a bite/sting as many on DWA, but still its not purely about poison, its risk and potential harm possible to humans as a result of the animal.
Emus can be kept wityh no license, yet they can easily disembowel you, and others. yet a scorp will be lucky to get the chance in its tub


----------



## .snap. (Jun 2, 2008)

ok so were do i get P murinus slings and what price am i looking at


----------



## .snap. (Jun 2, 2008)

im more scared of a bloody roach than i am of a pede lol i think im built back to front :lol2:


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Obt are cheap when they are about, theyr pretty simple to breed. but as said,my pcs now wiped my bookmarks so i cant link anysites that will have them try the usual, if not im sure someone can get one easy


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah getting bitten isnt going to be nice at all, I find some tarantulas harder to work with than my big pede, the bonus about a pede is they dont climb like tarantulas do, thats where having a really deep tub is a bonus.


----------



## .snap. (Jun 2, 2008)

ok hew has a lt of knowledge on P murinus slings and how to breed them


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

In terms of an invert; scorps or T's can be pretty cool. I've studied inverts for ages, and I still love the so-called "beginner T's" because its nice to have something you can rely on to be reasonably docile and resistant to tiny mistakes. 

My own collection has 3 levels to it: Reliable (Brachypelma), Intermediate skill (Typopeltis vinegaroons) and...'extreme' care (solifuge). Pedes would be probably above extreme!  I like the contrasts, but it is still charlotte (my brachy) that I am fondest of. 

I still feel that perhaps you need to do some thinking on the subject and narrow down a few possibilites. The centipede was a start, but it was perhaps aiming too high. Re-evaluate your interests in specific animals - perhaps a fairly common tarantula that has lots of information on it would be just as rewarding. Narrow it down to perhaps 3 or 4 potential inverts, then make an informed decision with help from the forum. 

Sometimes it can be frustrating picking something a bit too exotic - I know, there's zilch written on Vinegaroons and I have to trawl scientific papers for advice on them.


----------



## .snap. (Jun 2, 2008)

ok si what is a P murinus on your 3 level thing


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

.snap. said:


> ok si what is a P murinus on your 3 level thing


 

Heh, when I said the 3 level thing, I kinda meant thats how I classify my own collection; I didnt think to try it on other animals, lol. 

P.murinus are known to be aggressive and not really suitable for the beginner...so I'd guess level 2: intermediate. Then again, they are still a tarantula, which on the whole are quite easy to care for as far as inverts go. Do you have a geniune interest in this species or is this just because it was suggested? 

Have you looked on TheSpiderShop:- - Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates (and others)? 

That might be a good idea, you could pick a few that you like from there and use that as a kinda orienteering course if you like. Lee has little star guides next to them to suggest how easy they are to keep/how dangerous they are. At least then you can see what is commonly available, cheap, easy to care for and suitable for beginners, as well as actually seeing what it looks like.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

My p.murinus was bought as an adult, and is very aggressive, but tends to stand its ground and strike, which I prefer to spiders that just up and run at the first chance, but all old world african Ts are reknowned for being aggressive.


----------



## .snap. (Jun 2, 2008)

hmm didnt no they were agressive, a aggresive t is more dangerous than a agressive pede i think, ill have to work this out then get back to yah


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

.snap. said:


> hmm didnt no they were agressive, a aggresive t is more dangerous than a agressive pede i think, ill have to work this out then get back to yah


Erm, IMO a pede wins hands down in aggression and danger to yourself...


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

.snap. said:


> hmm didnt no they were agressive, a aggresive t is more dangerous than a agressive pede i think, ill have to work this out then get back to yah


lol. not a chance, a pede is far more efficient and quick than a T. Only thing that would stand a chance against a full Scolopendra subspinipes is one of the quickest giant Ts, Theraphosa sp. If youv seen a hungry adult move for feeding then you can understand the pede would get crushed by impact alone nah, not quite but i bet the pede would be pretty disorientated.. if the Theraphosa delays though, it could be its mistake..
As said, pedes prefer small prey, but they are incredibly efficient hunters, Tarantulas are ambush predators. so its all about scenario of the meeting


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah a pede is much more dangerous than an aggressive T, but in a deep tub that it cant get out of, its easier to work with than a T that climbs the side and gets out in the time it takes you to blink, but they shouldnt be underestimated


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

SiUK said:


> yeah a pede is much more dangerous than an aggressive T, but in a deep tub that it cant get out of, its easier to work with than a T that climbs the side and gets out in the time it takes you to blink, but they shouldnt be underestimated


i see where your coming from but, psycho billy was one that was far worse to do anything with than anything iv owned was that quic, doesnt matter it cant climb, it would still scare the absoltue shite outta you, lol but with the others i have i tend to agree.. psycho wasnt named such on a whime he really was even by my standardS hehe


----------



## .snap. (Jun 2, 2008)

from what people are saying their both as bad as each other in their own ways the pede wins by agression and speed and the t wins by height and speed, now i dont no what to do :?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

:lol2: all mine havnt been too bad, my biggest pede was the dehaani and although aggressive and fast it was managable, I had to post her in the end and getting her into a box was fun I can well you:lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

.snap. said:


> from what people are saying their both as bad as each other in their own ways the pede wins by agression and speed and the t wins by height and speed, now i dont no what to do :?


T before pede for definate: victory:


----------



## .snap. (Jun 2, 2008)

but that t looks scaaaaaaaaary and remember ive never had a t neither im new to everything i only no dogs and cats lol


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

SiUK said:


> T before pede for definate: victory:


yup Ts actually have bigger 'brains' than pedes, pedes are much more honed and developed instinctually, but Ts are more intelligent..means more predictable generally with inverts


----------



## .snap. (Jun 2, 2008)

ok i no its a t b 4 a pede so now i need to work out what t im no good at choosing because ill choose by color lol


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

.snap. said:


> ok so if i took your advice on not getting a pede what other invert can i get. i want something thats cool to watch when eating or looks funky



How about a mantis? theyre very pretty, some can get big, easy to keep(depending on species)and theyre pretty gory, yet delicate to watch eat(like hannibal lectar). plus, they tend not to try and escape, they arent venomous and are going to do very little damage to you compared to a pede or a baboon spider


----------



## .snap. (Jun 2, 2008)

they are cute but i need something to build up anoth exp to get a pede sum day thanks for the advice though


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

There is an article at the top of these forums that will help you pick a Tarantula/invert suitable. 

Its very tempting to pick based on colour, but unfortunately in the animal kingdom, animals that are the bright colours usually have something to back that up! It's like "hey, i'm bright blue, and i'm here, don't mess with me" rather than trying to hide. 

I think you've just been unlucky in setting your sights on animals that are aggressive - kinda the extremes of the hobby as such.


----------



## .snap. (Jun 2, 2008)

i saw a pic of one of c-strikes spiders he has or dont have any more, it was a pink purple color loooked soooooooooooooooo cool. but i have to go for something more my level like a chile rose or northern gold, if anyone has some begginer t's they think will be good for me say the common name im crap with different languages


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

if your aim is to get a pede one day getting a chili rose is a waste of time (i know all ive got at the mo is a chili and my pede). get a T or a scorp that at least moves abit. and when your ready get some thing faster. i got mine to prepare myself for DWA animals and TBH i reckon i could deal with any DWA invert now and possible a few of the smaller snakes desert horned viper for instance. 

but a pede is about 5+ years down the line from starting out with inverts

its unreal how carefull you have to be when that lids open. some how mine felt my breath on it and did several laps of its cage (12x24) in only a couple of seconds!! with the lid off its whats known as "brown" alert.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

.snap. said:


> i saw a pic of one of c-strikes spiders he has or dont have any more, it was a pink purple color loooked soooooooooooooooo cool. but i have to go for something more my level like a chile rose or northern gold, if anyone has some begginer t's they think will be good for me say the common name im crap with different languages


Try this first:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/43641-how-choose-your-first-spider.html


----------



## .snap. (Jun 2, 2008)

thanks for replys but ive choose to get a b.smithi i have one reserved for end of june = )


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

There are plenty of impressive and aggressive things you could have without having a centipede. Praying Mantids have been mentioned, they really are awesome to watch and will take down prey items bigger than themselves and are easy to keep. Not inverts but Pacman's and Pyxie's are pretty impressive when it comes to feeding time and of course there are sooo many different species of T. Have a look at some pics of adult T.Blondi's (not a beginners spider though).


----------

